# more bass from 10" shallow mount



## Xtacee

HI Guys 

this is my first post, gained alot of knowledge about car audio reading through the forum.
My question is how can i get more bass from a Kenwood KFC-WPS1000F 10 inch shallow mount. I've got it in a shallow mount enclosure at the moment but its not really giving me any decent bass. I bought the sub cause i needed the boot space but now i'm regreting it a bit. Please help more bass without changing the sub i dont mind changing the enclosure.

thanks


----------



## zacjones99

Alright how big is your enclosure currently? If you want louder then make it a ported enclosure. 

The recommended enclosure volume for your sub is .6cf on 250w RMS power. What amp are you using on it? 

Have you tried stuffing it with some polyfill or fiberglass insulation? This will effectively increase your enclosure size by tricking the sub into behaving as if it were in a larger enclosure. 

If your amp lacks 250w of juice RMS, think about getting a bigger amp or porting the enclosure. You could try an external port if you're ready to scrap your box anyway. Use a hole saw to cut a hole in the box with your drill, and stick a piece of 3" PVC pipe in there 11" long, and seal it up with some caulk. Ideally you'd use an MDF ring inside your box too around the port to better stabilize the port, and glue it in there real good. Use a 90deg elbow in the port so the port doesn't stick out too far. This is the short version, but that's the basic idea. Those port dimensions are for the recommended .6cf box, the actual length of the port will depend on how big your enclosure really is.

Give us some more info and you'll get some more help, but just to let you know you're fighting an uphill battle with that sub trying to get a lot of output. If you're now willing to use a reasonable sized enclosure there are much better options. It would probably be in your best interest to sell the sub and enclosure to someone who really has no other option due to space requirements, and start over with a different sub, but if it's just a little more output you're looking for then going ported might just do the trick for you. Good luck.


----------



## Oliver

porting a small box is a definite no-no 

building a larger low-tuned ported box and increasing amp power will show more significant results


----------



## KingDiamond

Try poly-fill, more power, and maybe make the enclosure a little bigger if you can.


----------



## BoostedNihilist

+1 get a ported enclosure or get a real mans sub


----------



## snaimpally

All good suggestions above. Try to salvage the sealed enclosure by adding polyfill. Have you checked your gain and subsonic filter settings on your sub amp? Make sure the subsonic filter is not on or if its on make sure its not tuned too high. If your amp has some sort of bass boost circuit, you might try playing with that as well. Particularly if you can tune the frequency of the bass boost, you may be able to tune it to partially compensate for the inadequacies of the sub.

If you can build another enclosure, use WinISD (its free) to model an ideal ported enclosure. Porting will give you more output and bass extension.

However, if you are going to the trouble of building another enclosure, you might see about buying something like a Dayton HO 10 and porting that.


----------



## Xtacee

hi guys thanks alot for all the feedback, i must say i got more advise for this forum then any other forum. The amp i have is an Audiobank 5 channel, the sub channel has 250 rms. I'm gonna try and build a bigger box with a decent port and if i'm still not happy then i'll just toss the sub and get a decent 12 inch.

thanks again


----------



## BoostedNihilist

most excellent


----------



## SlipAngle

Xtacee said:


> hi guys thanks alot for all the feedback, i must say i got more advise for this forum then any other forum. The amp i have is an Audiobank 5 channel, the sub channel has 250 rms. I'm gonna try and build a bigger box with a decent port and if i'm still not happy then i'll just toss the sub and get a decent 12 inch.
> 
> thanks again


Has anyone heard these tang band shallow mount 10s? Parts-Express.com:Tang Band WT-1427G 10" Neo Subwoofer | WT-1427G subwoofer 10" subwoofer low profile thin mount neodynium subwoofer tangband tb speakers They are less than 90 bucks. I have not head of the Audiobank brand, but it looks like they make 1200watt subs and 1800 watt amps... yet I've never heard of them. That scares me.


----------



## zacjones99

a$$hole said:


> porting a small box is a definite no-no
> 
> building a larger low-tuned ported box and increasing amp power will show more significant results


Normally I would agree, but for whatever reason kenwood seems to think the best ported enclosure for this sub is .6cf tuned to around 49hz with an f3 of 55hz. Looks like this sub just isn't designed to dig very deep. Even the recommended sealed enclosure has an f3 of 50hz. Looks to me like this sub is a definite no-no too. 

http://images.kenwood.eu/files/prod/743/5/KFC-WPS1200F-WPS1000F5.pdf

In this case a bigger amp doesn't really seem necessary now that we know he's running the recommended 250w to the sub. Also, larger than what? We still don't know what size box he's working with.

OP can you give us the external dimensions of your enclosure?


----------



## Xtacee

HI the dimensions are exactly as the recommended size kenwood provided, i'm getting a bigger ported enclosure today so i'll hear how that sounds and let you guys now


----------



## dohckiller808

what kind of car is this in?


----------



## fqtravlr

What if you cut the hole in the box, and inserted the PVC pipe and adjusting the length as needed, increasing the volume to the specs and capping it? It's just total volume, not how you get it, right? (I know I'm late to the party, but that's why we search)


----------

